# My New Site!!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi everyone i have set up a new site located at:

edited out!

i would be great if you could all check it out and maybe register thanks alot 

- Jonno

*ADMIN EDIT:* Please don't post your sites on here.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It says it can't locate it...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto. No luck here either.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

opps i mis-typed it should work now soz about that !!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow is it just me or does his/her sticky before posting read just like Cichlid Mans??

Jonnas:
Before posting could you please ensure that the following things have been done before other members start to get confused, annoyed, and to make sure that your post is of optimum quality. 

1) Please before emmiting your post make sure that the question you have asked is as descriptive and in as much detail as possible so that your post gets as many awnsers as possible from other members on the forum so that you don't need to ask the same question in the future but just reworded as I've seen before. 
We need to know exactly the type of fish that would suit you, your water parameters, and the other inhabatants present in the tank, also filteration etc. 

2) Try not to blabber on either, most people don't want to spend five minutes trying to figure out exactly what you are trying to ask. 

3) Have a skim through the other recently posted topics to prevent a question which has only just been answered. 

4) And don't be embaressed to ask things that might be a bit out of the ordinary, I've seen a lot of this going on: "It might be a bit of a stupid thing to ask, but I'm kinda new here and I'm not really that sure on what to do" Don't be, people are here to help and we were all once beginers. 


its almost word for word!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well i for one think that your finished product looks wonderful! lots of different options and categories


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

thanks fish it means alot after all the time i put into it, i'm trying to get the money for a domain name !! thanks for ur support


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah no problem. well, actually there is i cant post at your site i get Template->make_filename(): Error - file themes/Helius/forums/posting_attach_body.tpl does not exist


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

oo i knw y hang on i will try and fix it


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

okay to fix it you have to go on to homepage and click on profile and where it has theme selecter chose DF-AI that should fix the prop soz about that


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Please don't posts links to your site on here. Your a newbie, you have to earn the right to post your sites on here..


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Really? Shaggy? Oh I understand, anti-spam rite?
Hoiwever... welcome to the board and congrats...


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

soz about that guys i rlly didn't knw but anyho


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

How come it used to be ok to post site links here?


----------

